# Favourite Mozart Sonata for Piano and Violin?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Which will it be?

And what is your favourite recording(s)?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerWaters said:


> Which will it be?
> 
> And what is your favourite recording(s)?


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

K454 in B flat major. I have a lovely LP recording of it with Georg Kulenkampff on violin and none other than Georg Solti (impressively too) on piano.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

K 379 and K 454. Probably. I have to admit that I don't know all of them as well as I should.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The three I enjoy the most are K. 454, K. 481 and K. 526, even more than the very last, K. 547. I voted for K. 481 because nobody had chosen it yet, and because to me it is classic Mozart.

This said, the slow movement of K. 526 is my favorite of all of Mozart's violin sonatas.

I don't own many recordings of these sonatas, but I'm satisfied by the cycle with Orkis and Mutter.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

The later sonatas are my faves.

378!

All of the Haebler/Szeryng recordings are great.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Henryk Szeryng and Ingrid Haebler recorded an extremely enjoyable two volume set of Mozart's mature violin sonatas for Decca. There isn't a bad one in the bunch, from K296 onward. I listen to them frequently. These are my favorites:

K301
K304
K306
K376
K377
K454
K481.

The K526 broadened the musical canvas even further, and opened the door which Beethoven would eventually walk through. 

My favorite? It has to be K301; the purity of that tasty opening melody gets me every time.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

K301 is probably my favorite. I love HH on this recording.


----------



## mark07 (May 26, 2021)

Superflumina said:


>


Violin Sonata No. 27 in G major (K. 379/373a) was composed by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in 1781 and first published in the same year.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

my favorite is K304, the black pearl in minor key.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I just want to recommend this recording-


----------

